# Bloggers check in!



## Zepp88 (Aug 30, 2008)

I know there are a few of you here. I've been thinking a lot about mine, and doing quite a bit of posting lately.

So, who here has one? Lets do some networking! And lets talk about different blogging platforms, plugins, ideas, etc.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 13, 2008)

My blog of un-fun

mine hardly qualifies as a blog though, lol, I don't even know how to change the colours on the theme.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 13, 2008)

Coolness, finally somebody replied to this!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 13, 2008)

Occam's Razor's Edge

Here's my neglected blog.

I need to get back on it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 13, 2008)

I like!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 13, 2008)

It'd be better if I didn't ignore it..


----------

